# Mummsy's Funky Hats & Tweenies Hat Patterns



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Some of you asked for patterns of the hat pictures I posted in the past couple of days. Here they are, most are Word documents & 1 PDF file. Any crocheters who are not familiar with crocheted cables, they are just combinations of Front and Back Post stitches, there are very good tutorials on YouTube worth watching. I ad lib a lot with patterns, working different bands, etc. All are very easy. Hope to see your pictures in future forums.


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, I have tried to open the patterns but unfortunately I am not able to. Does anyone else have this problem.

I can open the jpeg images and the hats look great.

Moira Livingstone


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh Wow, each and everyone of them are gorgeous, I so wish I could crochet !!


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

minniemo said:


> Oh Wow, each and everyone of them are gorgeous, I so wish I could crochet !!


Can you open each of the Word documents? The previous lady said she could only open the one PDF file


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

diakeye said:


> Can you open each of the Word documents? The previous lady said she could only open the one PDF file


I must admit that normally I do have a problem opening anything that is Not pdf, but on this occasion they did open up. I wonder if she tried to view them first, instead of clicking on to the download link ?


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Moira Livingstone said:


> Hi, I have tried to open the patterns but unfortunately I am not able to. Does anyone else have this problem.
> 
> I can open the jpeg images and the hats look great.
> 
> Moira Livingstone


Moira, read the comment from MinniMo and that may work for you, Di


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

diakeye said:


> Moira, read the comment from MinniMo and that may work for you, Di


Hi, I have tried every bit of software to open the xml documents and blocked every time. Tried to view and download but no joy.

I will try on my laptop when I get home and see if that is successful. If not I will let you know.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Try holding shift, ctrl, and alt key down at the same time. It should then open. It will make you save it. What I do is, save it to my desktop, then I open it and if I want it , I then save it to my file.


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all I find I can open them via my iPod. 

Thanks for all your help. I look forward to trying out the patterns. 

Moira


----------



## DeniseH (Feb 6, 2011)

I had no problem getting the files to open up. Wonderful hats !!!!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Loving these hats, shame that they are all crotchet. Think I am going to have to learn how to follow patterns for this art. Can do the basic stitches to make granny squares and blankets.


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the patterns. Just love them. You are great.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

If you download a free program, "Apache Open Office 3" it will download many files that otherwise can't be opened. Also, you can add pictures to any document you might be writing.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart! I am new to making hats but I am having a great time. These will teach me new stitches as well.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks never tried cabling in crochet, so after a Mother's day Luncheon I'll learn a new technique!


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!!


----------



## elveysfree (Mar 25, 2013)

Have tried to download, unzipped still got nothing will try again later


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

So how do I bookmark something I like?


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

No matter what I've tried I can't seem to open any of your patterns. It's like putting a piece of cake in front of a cake-a-holic (me) with an unbreakable plate glass window separating us! I can almost 'taste' those patterns...but I can't get to them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I have not had any problems opening her patterns they open in word.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

elveysfree said:


> Have tried to download, unzipped still got nothing will try again later


email me: [email protected]
and I will email them to you, Di


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> No matter what I've tried I can't seem to open any of your patterns. It's like putting a piece of cake in front of a cake-a-holic (me) with an unbreakable plate glass window separating us! I can almost 'taste' those patterns...but I can't get to them.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Susan, email me on:
[email protected]
and I will send them to you that way, Di


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

i can't open them either


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

No problems opening these and I really appreciate the sharing of these patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you! I want to make them all!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I could not get the patterns no matter what I tried. If you could E-mail them to me, I be very grateful. Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Moira Livingstone said:


> Hi, I have tried to open the patterns but unfortunately I am not able to. Does anyone else have this problem.
> 
> I can open the jpeg images and the hats look great.
> 
> Moira Livingstone


Hi, Moira: I can open the patterns but don't see any JPEGs. Which pattern would you like? I can convert it to a PDF and PM it to you. MaryAnne


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

diakeye said:


> Can you open each of the Word documents? The previous lady said she could only open the one PDF file


I can't open any of the word documents. PDF file opens great. Perhaps my word program is not compatable? Really appreaciate your sharing even if it didn't work for me. Might for others.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely patterns


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the patterns! I had no trouble at all downloading them, just clicked on download, then the download popped up on the bottom of my screen. I clicked on the arrow, clicked on "Open", then Microsoft Word automatically opened up with the pattern. Maybe the person having trouble doesn't have a program that reads a .docx file.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They open fine for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

opened for me! yeah! thanks a bunch!


----------



## OuiMerci (Aug 3, 2011)

They are in .docx format and may not open for you if you have an older version of Word. You can go online or use Google to save them in .doc format which would work for an older version of Word.


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

OuiMerci said:


> They are in .docx format and may not open for you if you have an older version of Word. You can go online or use Google to save them in .doc format which would work for an older version of Word.[/quote
> 
> Thank you all. I managed to open them no problem using my ipod.
> 
> Moira


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

OuiMerci said:


> They are in .docx format and may not open for you if you have an older version of Word. You can go online or use Google to save them in .doc format which would work for an older version of Word.


Finally. Thank you so much. It never occurred to me to try and open it on a newer computer.

Thank you Mummsy for all the great patterns!


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I'm a few days late reading the posts but I still wanted to thank you for these patterns. I knit and crochet and these are lovely and can't wait to try the patterns out. Thanks!!!


----------

